# Any news on 2007 Mathews lineup



## alldog74 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone heard anything about the new lineup for the 2007 Mathews bows. If not when are they suppose to bring it out???


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Nov. 15th


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I heard they are coming out with the best bows they have put out in 5 or 6 years. Can't wait to see what they are.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*It's an UltraLite version of the SB,,,,*

....the "LightSwitch".
If they just put out the same bow [Switchback],,wouldn't it still be the best bow they've put out in 5 or 6 years?
Just kidding,,but I AM extremely interested in "what's happenin"!
Alan in GA


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOHO said:


> I heard they are coming out with the best bows they have put out in 5 or 6 years. Can't wait to see what they are.



Can't be true the A7, Apex, and Prestige already came out.:wink: 

But they have already released the C4 and one other bow.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

The Ignition looks to be a good kids bow with an affordable price. At least a better price than the Mustang.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Mathews Hunting Bow For 2007*

today is nov. 9th. i heard from a reliable source today the new hunting bow is coming out tomorrow the 10th. bring it on.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Mq2*

The MQ1 was a great bow and several people would love to see a 36" ATA 7 1/2" BH 320fps :wink: 
Longer Switchback with a Apex 7 cam?:zip:
I my self would love to see a 38" ATA 7 1/2" BH 330fps with a Switchback feel..


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

bow47man said:


> today is nov. 9th. i heard from a reliable source today the new hunting bow is coming out tomorrow the 10th. bring it on.


It's the 10th. Where's the goods?


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

:bump2: :bump2:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bartman said:


> The MQ1 was a great bow and several people would love to see a 36" ATA 7 1/2" BH 320fps :wink:
> Longer Switchback with a Apex 7 cam?:zip:
> I my self would love to see a 38" ATA 7 1/2" BH 330fps with a Switchback feel..


Honestly I'm not a huge Mathews fan but if they did indeed come out with a MQ2 style bow I would look long & hard at buying one of them for my hunting rig in '07.....My bet would be on a 29" AtoA version of the Switchback and some target rigs since that seems to be their usual pattern the past few years. If that's the case I'll be shooting HOYT or Bowtech next year.
Mathews guys & gals, dont take that as a slam casue it isnt, just stating the obvious.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Heck if they came out with a new MQ1 i would probly buy one!

rick


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

TheHairlessone! said:


> Heck if they came out with a new MQ1 i would probly buy one!
> 
> rick


heck if i could buy an old one I would:wink:


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

I heard the 15th also.


----------



## Triton.21 (Nov 11, 2006)

Spoke to Mathews today. All dealers will receive their new demo bow around the 17th. They will be available for order after that. They were hush - hush about any specs, name, etc., as they are notorious for...


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*HAHAH yah right... real reliable source lol*



> from a reliable source today the new hunting bow is coming out tomorrow the 10th.



....yah and i bet that reliable source said "they" told him this insight info.


----------



## 125 or bust (Oct 6, 2006)

ya ya .I heard hoyt will bring out their new matthews spinoff shortly after christmas,examples being the x-tec or the trykon


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*dude what???*

what????


> ya ya .I heard hoyt will bring out their new matthews spinoff shortly after christmas,examples being the x-tec or the trykon



dude, shut the F%#k up!!!!


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

jarjarbinks06 said:


> what????
> 
> 
> dude, shut the F%#k up!!!!





lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jarjarbinks06 said:


> what????
> 
> 
> dude, shut the F%#k up!!!!


Easy Homey!


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

125 or bust said:


> ya ya .I heard hoyt will bring out their new matthews spinoff shortly after christmas,examples being the x-tec or the trykon


Which Mathews bows are the Hoyt X-tec and Trykon spun off from?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard the reps will be getting their first look tomorrow the 15th. Then it'll trickle down into the shops and probably very soon on to AT with an image scan.


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

JAVI said:


> Nov. 15th



Its the 15th here already. I'll let you know what they look like....:wink: 

Mark


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

It's just like Christmas....My dad owns a Mathews proshop, I'll be shootin' the new bow soon:RockOn: :RockOn: :clap2: :thumb: :hurt: :nixon: :bounce: :rock-on: :chortle: :lol:


----------



## alldog74 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Line up*

Hey all, Rumor around Sparta, WI is that they are still working out the bugs on the new hunting bow and wont release it until it is perfect, the only ones they are going to release now are the youth bows and competition bow. They may not release the new bow until maybe january....Just heard it, dont shoot the messager.....


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I heard they were having problems with the new hunting bow and they may not release it until on up in 07!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

alldog74 said:


> Hey all, Rumor around Sparta, WI is that they are still working out the bugs on the new hunting bow and wont release it until it is perfect, the only ones they are going to release now are the youth bows and competition bow. They may not release the new bow until maybe january....Just heard it, dont shoot the messager.....


Actually, they deny this on the MATHEWS forum and locked the thread over there. They say it will be soon. :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

well since I already got the bows I'm gonna shoot this year... 

It don't really matter to me... But I can understand the Kids looking in the window of the toy store.....:wink: It almost hurts don't it???


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*kids looking in toy store window,,,,oh NO,,,,*

we're MUCH WORSE than that! 
We Mathew's fans are so wound up it isn't funny. Hope it's not a letdown! Too much anticipation is unsatiable, isn't it??


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

As the 16th comes around it looks like Javi's credibility takes a hit :zip:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

DanceswithDingo said:


> As the 16th comes around it looks like Javi's credibility takes a hit :zip:


Hey I switched to a Mathews... Just how much creditbility could I have left???:tongue:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

34 more hours according to the Mathews countdown clock on their website...


----------



## Pennbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

*New Mathrews*

They are on there web site under Products


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

32 hours boys.....that's all....check the clock on the Mathews forum....


----------



## 125 or bust (Oct 6, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Which Mathews bows are the Hoyt X-tec and Trykon spun off from?


ahhhh lets see the lx and the switchback dude. also I have never wrote like that to you dont use it with me.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CoppertoneSPF15
> Which Mathews bows are the Hoyt X-tec and Trykon spun off from?
> 
> ...


Can you enlighten us on how these bows are anywhere near being similar (other than being close in axle to axle length and BH)?

Let me help you get started...

Hoyt - TEC riser Mathews - standard riser
Hoyt - split limbs Mathews - solid limbs
Hoyt - reflex <= 1 3/4" Mathews - reflex > 1 3/4"
Hoyt - hybrid cam Mathews - solo cam
Hoyt - rod cable guard Mathews - roller cable guard

Yep, they look like spin-offs to me.


----------



## 125 or bust (Oct 6, 2006)

look,you shoot whatever you want ...the ato a was the same ohhh by the way is that arrow still falling off the trykon every time you draw it.I know that would annoy me after awhile?????


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

they have the new hunting bow - the Drenalin on their website.


----------



## KnowItAll (Aug 20, 2006)

They are demo models are supose to roll in the shop this morning, just waiting on the UPS guy..

cant wait to test it out.


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

*mathews*

IBO Rating 
320 fps (Approx) 
Cam(s) 
StraightLine perimeter-weighted Drenalin Cam 
Draw Weight 
40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 
25" - 30" with 25 1/2" - 29 1/2" available 
Axel to Axel Length 
33" (Approx) 
Brace Height 
7" (Approx) 
Riser Length 
25 7/16" (Approx) 
Physical Weight 
3.85 lbs (Approx) 
Letoff 
65% and 80% 
String/Cable Length 
Zebra Barracuda 
String Length 91 5/8" (Approx) 
Cable Length 35 1/2" (Approx)


The picture didnt' come over for some reason, sorry. Looks like a good bow to me.


----------



## 1fatarrow (Mar 21, 2003)

*new Mathewas*

Wow just got back from the shop ......I shot the new Mathews .....WOW......super light , super skinny limbs , super machined riser ........SUPER ....WOW.....all I can say


----------



## Longshot (Oct 16, 2002)

*this one is going to be a great seller!*

I am looking forward to selling a ton of these this year. Not only does it look great, it feels great, tunes well, and shoots well too!


----------

